# What's in your survival kit?



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

So, I just got home from seeing the movie 127 hours. You all know it's about the guy who got trapped in a canyon and cut his arm off. Well, he was ill prepared for the situation. He didn't have the proper supplies and didn't have enough food, water, or even a sharp knife.

The movie has made me realize, I am not as prepared as i should be on my yak. So, I am going to put together a comprehensive survival/emergency kit to keep in my yak at all times. 

A few things i'm thinking off the top of my head are a generic first aid kit and then some extras. Like a very sharp knife, some razor blades. some antiseptic, a tourniquet, and my mother is a nurse so I believe I am going to get hold of a syringe and some lidocaine for severe emergencies. a few water bottles, maybe an electrolyte powder mix. Who knows what else.

so i was wondering, what do you guys keep with you on the kayak for emergencies?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Stella Artois, pop tarts and and AR15...what else would you need?

seriously though, I would add matches in a waterproof container....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

A good survival kit is fit to the environment that you'll be in. Basically your kit for blackwater should be different than one used for the sound or the gulf. For remote inshore I would concentrate more on fire and shelter, since chances are you can make it to a bank. In the gulf I would focus more on signaling (flares, dye, mirror). Water is a given in any environment. The most important thing is to study and PRACTICE survival techniques BEFORE you're in that situation.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

A fifth of Jack for snake bites... DON'T FORGET THE SNAKE!!!!:thumbup::whistling:
Brent


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I carry a VHF handheld radio, cell phone, knife, and whistle regardless of where I fish on a yak. For the gulf, get a visual signaling device (mirror, flare... whatever). I also take a pair of snorkeling fins... If you happen to sink your yak you could at least put on the fins and try to make it back.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't really think of anything that waterproof matches would be good for in our area. Lighting anything on fire in a kayak probably isn't too smart and if you make it to the beach, um, just walk to your car. If you're kayaking in the ENP or other wilderness areas, it would make sense.

Now as to what I think would be useful in a survival kit for our area, my list is pretty short.

- basic first aid kit, designed with the main goal being to stop severe bleeding
- GPS
- fresh water
- cell phone or radio
- quality PFD

The two worst case survivable scenarios that I could see happening in our area is your kayak sinks or severe bleeding.

If my kayak sinks (which it can't due to it's integrated foam, plus being stuffed full of pool noodles) my plan is to use my floating, waterproof GPS to relay my location to the Coast Guard with my waterproof phone (which is in a floating dry box). 

If I suffer an extreme injury, my plan is the same as above.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

a couple of butterfly stitches come in handy and a small bottle of peroxide to dowse the wound prior to applying butterfly stitches. it has saved me from going to the hospital for stitches and infections from leaving a wound unclean.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

All good advice. I know there's probably not too much that could go wrong in an inshore environment, or even slightly offshore, but never say never you know? I'm just trying to think absolute worst case scenario. Off the top of my head I'm thinking:

Severe bleeding. Who knows how but knowing this area i know infection prevention is a must.

Drowning. Obviously prevented by a good pfd worn at al ties.

Shark. God forbid thats ever an issue. I can see swim fins helping here maybe? 

exhaustion. Water and energy bars would benefit here.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

energy bar wouldnt be the best idea if your exhausted, because your most likely dehydrated as well and the energy bar would increase that ten fold, just fresh water and electrolytes should handle all that.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

By energy bars I mean nature valley granola bars and the like. When in a state of exhaustion, whole grains and unprocessed complex carbs are beneficial. Granted, your body must have water to survive, it can go on for days without food. But i do think some granola bars would not be a bad thing to have on hand to munch on to prevent exhaustion in the first place.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Only thing you need.


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

An easy button sure would be nice for a nasty cut on some barnacles and the like. Or how about a hook to the chin?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Stow a spare paddle - even a cheap, 2-piece. Carry a set of raingear - you never know. Always carry at least one flashlight. If you are comfortable with flares, they do work well. GPS are magic, no substitute for knowing exactly where you are. Now tell someone- carry your phone or VHF handheld. Wear your PFD. Bring plenty of water, stay hydrated. Signal mirrors work great, even for getting your buddy's attention. Dress for the water temp. Stuff your yak hull with pool noodles. I carry some hand cleaner to guard against nasty bugs from bites, fins pricks. 

Stand up straight, brush your teeth, comb your hair, yada, yada, yada. Just a lot of common sense stuff - think of the worst case scenario and what you would want to have at your disposal and then bring that stuff.


----------



## clark (Feb 7, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Stella Artois, pop tarts and and AR15...what else would you need?
> 
> seriously though, I would add matches in a waterproof container....


Replace the Stella Artois with some Old Chub and you have yourself a deal. (It's only logical, porters have more carbs.)


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Ipod and a Credit Card - 21st Century Survival Kit


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

___


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

aquapak for my iphone. dropped my iphone in the water today lessoned learned


----------



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

ouch... i just got my iphone this past week. I would cry.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

For a first aid kit I made my own with a spray pump that cleans wounds, medical gauze, the waterproof tape that you can rip, that stuff is awesome and will seal a wound nice and tight till you can get to shore. Also a small compact heavy duty pair of wire cutters that can cut a hook out if needed. A sharp knife is worth it's weight in gold. I ALWAYS have that readily accesible. Between getting tangled in some rope or getting hung up with power pro in a strong current a sharp knife is always a good thing. Benchmade makes a saltwater version of their very popular griptillion which I love. Pricey but highlty corrosion resistant and wont rust if you forget to rinse after a trip.
Aquapack makes dry cases and bags that are awesome for phones, cameras and anything else. Very good quality stuff. 
I also recently got my concealed weapons permit, if I'm stranded or lost in the woods I would want my gun. It's also nice to have at boat launches in the middle of nowhere...


----------

